# torque specs for 585



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi there

re: 2009 Look 585 origin (love it!)

anyone have correct torque specs for

front derailleur clamp (campy)
alloy stem on carbon steerer?
many thanks, can't seem to find anything in my Look paperwork!


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I use 5 NM in both areas on my 585.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks, I'll go with that ...


----------

